# 2016 Shallow Sport 21 Sport ~ Evinrude E-TEC 150 ~ Tandem axle trailer ~ Serviced...



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2016 SHALLOW SPORT 21 SPORT ~ EVINRUDE E-TEC 150HP ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING, HYDRAULIC JACK PLATE ~ RAISED CONSOLE WITH LEANING PORT ~ COOLER SEAT IN FRONT OF CONSOLE ~LIVE WELL ~ SERVICED...

CALL 281-907-7000 OREMAIL [email protected]

FINANCING AVAILBLE!* 

*PRICE $42,980.00*


----------

